# Arcana vs. Arcana vs. Arcana



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Arcana





vs.

Arcana





vs.

Arcana


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Assuming the last video is the one from Sweden, I choose Sweden. Reminds me of Dead Can Dance somewhat. It's exotic and mysterious without being experimental to the point of disregarding the listener entirely. If people think it's fluff, I don't particularly care.

The Varese would be my next choice. I am beginning to appreciate it the way I appreciate mouthwash after I am through gagging.

The other piece - I don't know. I liked this sort of thing when King Crimson was doing it (on _Larks' Tongues in Aspic_ and _Red_ for instance), but their pieces eventually evolved into more rhythmic tonal jams. This one does too, but it's not the same somehow. I think the rhythm has to be really interesting to make this work for me.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I picked the second piece.


----------

